# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2009



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 00:05)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 00:17)

E já chegamos ao mês de Setembro 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Muito orvalho, como já é habitual por esta terra, onde o orvalho comanda o ano todo 

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Set 2009 às 05:40)

Em Setembro, secam as fontes, ardem os montes.
Não será o caso aqui no litoral norte para o dia de hoje.
Com mais uma frente de fraca actividade a roçar o noroeste
da Ibéria,






[/URL][/IMG]

por aqui já tivemos nevoeiro cerrado , chuvisco com 0.3 mm de acumulação,
fresco vento de noroeste e humidade quase nos 100% .
Agora ,17,1º e deuses meus, 
que diferença desta madrugada  em relação às anteriores.
Enfim; voltamos à normalidade da influência atlântica .
Depois de quinta-feira, talvez por aqui regresse a anormalidade de mais 
dias ( e noites) de algum calor...


----------



## spor (1 Set 2009 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Tenho o baptizado da minha "piquena" este domingo e como estou a pensar fazer um piquenique pós-baptizado, gostaria de saber se me podiam informar se é uma boa ideia ou não, isto é, se vai haver temporal ou não no domingo. É que já passei por isso no dia do casamento e não gostaria de passar pelo mesmo outra vez...

Obrigado.


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu pouco nublado, mas por Rio Tinto chuviscou. Vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 11:33)

Bom dia !! 

Durante a noite chuviscou 
A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,8ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *21,6ºC*

--------------------------

As Estações do IM no Grande Porto registaram os seguintes valores de precipitação: 

Porto (Pedras Rubras): *0,4mm*
Porto (Massarelos): *0,2mm*
Gaia (Serra do Pilar): *0,4mm*


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Ora aqui fica a minha mensagem de hoje às 10:50 h, que por lapso postei ainda no tópico seguimento  de Agosto...

Bom dia, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *20.7ºc* ( mínima de *16.7 ºc*)

Vento NW:15 km/h

Humidade:77%

Pressão:1018.6 hpa

Houve alguma chuva fraca que acumulou 0.8 mm desde as 00 horas de hoje, de momento o céu está practicamente limpo.


Temp actual: *21.3ºc*


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2009 às 19:58)

Bom fim de tarde. Pelo Aviz registo ainda vento moderado de noroeste, céu limpo e 18.5º para uma máxima que se quedou pelos 21,4º.

  Está provado: ou entra o vento leste ou a brisa marítima não deixa subir muito a temperatura, por estas terras abençoadas...


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Boas Noites !! 

Tarde solarenga mas um bocado fria 
A Temperatura Máxima foi aos *22,2ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *17,1ºC* [a mínima registada esta manhã, deverá ser batida em breve]


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2009 às 23:32)

Por Melgaço o dia também foi bem mais fresco. Ainda assim deu para chegar aos 24.5ºC

Destaque para alguma precipitação fraca que registou 0.19mm.

Neste momento estão 14.6ºC (mínima do dia).


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje

Temp. min: *18,2ºC*

Temp. máx: *26,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *16.1ºc* ( é a mínima do dia) (máxima de *22.7ºc*)

Vento: 13 km/h de N (rajada máxima 41.2 km/h de NW às 17: 22h)

Humidade: 78%

Pressão: 1019.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada: 0.8 mm


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 01.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,6ºC* [às 23h58]

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,4mm*

---------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 01:52)

Boas Noites !! 

Despeço-me com 14,8ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco

Ate amanhã, people!


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca dos últimos tempos, sigo com 15,6º, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

mínima fresquinha de *13.7ºc* às 06:56 h

Actual:

Temp: *15.5ºc*

Vento ESE:6 km/h

Humidade: 79 %

Pressão:1019.6 hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *12,8ºC* 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *21.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Set 2009 às 11:44)

Bom dia
O sol já brilha depois de um início de manhã com nevoeiro bastante denso.


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2009 às 14:14)

Por Rio Tinto registo 22,8º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens, cheira a Outono.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 14:35)

Boa tarde

Extremos dia 1
*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *23,5ºC*

Dia 2
*Tmín*: *7,0ºC* saudades do inverno...
*Tactual*:*21,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 14:41)

Boas tardes !! 

Alguns cirrus e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 18:04)

Tarde agradável, com máxima de *24,5ºC*

Céu com alguns cirrus e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,7ºC*


----------



## martinus (2 Set 2009 às 18:26)

O cenário já está montado para que chova. Agora, quanto mais melhor.


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 19:21)

Eis que já chegou! 

Vista de Sul:


 



Vista de NW:


 



Temperatura Actual: *21.6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Bom final de dia

Para começar: *Já chove!* Bem, chuvisca mas é chuva ainda do tipo "morrinha", "molha-tolos", chuva miudinha, etc, etc.
Não se sente vento

Dia 2 Setembro:

*Tmín*: *7,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *22,0ºC*

*Tactual*: *19,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Morrinha!! 

Temperatura Actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2009 às 21:17)

João Soares disse:


> Morrinha!!
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *19,9ºC*



  Do género molha-tolos, suja-os-carros, escorrega-e-talvez-caias.

  Na realidade trata-se de um simulacro, de uma falsificação da verdadeira chuva.

  Sigo com 18,9º, para uma máxima de 22,4º, vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2009 às 22:38)

Continua a chuviscar, mas agora com maior (discreta) intensidade; apenas houve uma pausa de 10\15 minutos. Acho que vou ver as goteiras que isto promete...


----------



## Minho (2 Set 2009 às 22:44)

Por Melgaço...

Noite bem fresca, Outonal diria, com mínima de 10.5ºC. 

Extremos do dia:

Max: 22.6ºC
Min: 10.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Chuva fraca!! 

Temperatura Actual: *19,0ºC*

As 21 UTC (22h) as seguintes estações registavam os seguintes valores de precipitação:

Porto (Pedras Rubras): *0,2mm*
Lamas de Mouro: *0,2mm*
Ponte de Lima: *0,9mm*


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Boas,

Actual:

Temperatura: *17.2 ºc* ( máxima de *23.3 ºc*)

Vento:SSW:18 Km/h

Humidade: 83%

Pressão:1019.7 hpa

tem estado a morrinhar muito fraco e levo acumulado 0.2 mm


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 02.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,5mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Morrinha!! 

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2009 às 00:04)

Boa noite
Por aqui o chuvisco também já marca presença.
Temp. actual: 19.1ºC
HR: 75%

Tmax.23.3ºC
Tmin. 12.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Set 2009 às 08:32)

Bom dia

Acumulei *1 mm* de *precipitação* esta noite - nada mau!

*Tmín*: *15,0ºC*
*Tactual*: *15,5ºC*

De abalada até terras do _*Al-garbe*_ desejo a todos bons fenómenos meteorológicos (menos para mim pois quero é sol) Como tal ausento-me por uns bons dias mas consciente que aqui as gentes continuam a participar neste excelente espaço...


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite com alguma (pouca) chuva, o sol faz a sua aparição, sigo com 18,7º e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia
Por aqui o chuvisco também foi muito fraquinho, neste momento céu ainda muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia, 

noite com alguma chuva fraca  acumulando  2.1 mm.

Actual:

Temp: *18.2 ºc*( mínima de *16.7 ºc*)

Vento: W 5Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão:1019.8 hpa


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 10:52)

Bom Dia!! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,3ºC*
Recolhi *2,0mm*  o que perfaz um total de _2,5mm_. 

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 18:49)

A temperatura Máxima foi de *23,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *20,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 21:06)

Boa noite. Registo 20,1º para uma máxima de 21,6º, amplitude térmica muito reduzida, é a sina das regiões litorais, ainda por cima com a famosa brisa marítima.

 Céu quase limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 21:51)

O Céu ficou nublado para uma noite morrinhenta. 

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## Minho (3 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Por Melgaço....

Dia de recuperação das temperaturas com alguma precipitação durante a madrugada tendo acumulado 0.89mm

Extremos do dia

Max: 24.2ºC
Min: 15.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 03.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,0mm*

---------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *19,0º*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Por Canidelo, já morrinha mas muito fraco! 

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 02:47)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, já morrinha mas muito fraco!



E já morrinha, há 2h30 sem parar 
Acumulei até ao momento *1,0mm*

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 03:36)

Despeço-me por agora, com *18,8ºC*.

Continua a chover fraco, e já lá vão mais que 3h.


----------



## Veterano (4 Set 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite de chuva fraca mas contínua, o céu começa a limpar. Sigo com 18,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Set 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia
O sol já brilha por aqui, depois de um inicio de manhã com céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 10:30)

Bom Dias !! 

Depois de uma noite de morrinha e chuva fraca acumulei *1,5mm*.
A temperatura Mínima foi de *16,8ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *20,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 14:26)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 18:01)

João Soares disse:


> Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*



Curiosamente, foi mesmo esta a máxima.. Igualado umas 4-5 vezes.

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Set 2009 às 23:01)

Depois de uma ida ao cinema, e ver o Travolta a fazer de mau (guess where), registo 18,4º para uma máxima de 21,4º, ou seja, para já o oceano "rule". 

  Até amanhã.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2009 às 23:30)

Rápida descida da temperatura.
A Mínima (16,8ºC) já era... 
Actualmente, tenho *15,6ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 04.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,5mm*

---------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 01:51)

E a temperatura vai descendo aos poucos
Actualmente, registo *14,4ºC*
Espero uma mínima entre os 12.5º e os 13.5ºC 

Até amanhã, maltinha!!


----------



## Veterano (5 Set 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia. A mínima pelo Aviz foi de 16,1º, neste momento registo 21,5º, vai ser um fim-de-semana bem agradável, com céu limpo, a nortada irá contudo fazer a sua aparição.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

O vento Leste já sopra e com ele vem mais calor!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *24.3 ºc* (mínima  de *15.1ºc*)

Vento ENE: 16 km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento : 34 km/h de ENE às 09: 53 h) ( rajada máxima nos últimos 5 minutos: 24 km/h de E)

Humidade: 48%

Pressão: 1019.9 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi *13,3ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Boas Noites !! 

A temperatura Máxima foi de *26,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Boa noite. Sigo com 21,1º, para uma máxima de 24,4º. Pena a nortada moderada que inviabilizou uma boa tarde de praia.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Veterano disse:


> Boa noite. Sigo com 21,1º, para uma máxima de 24,4º. Pena a nortada moderada que inviabilizou uma boa tarde de praia.



Tenho reparado que as tuas amplitudes térmicas são reduzidas em comparação a minha 
Nós os dois somos a simétrica  (eu tenho rio a Norte, e tu rio a Sul... a aproximação ao mar e quase o mesmo).

----------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Set 2009 às 23:24)

João Soares disse:


> Tenho reparado que as tuas amplitudes térmicas são reduzidas em comparação a minha
> Nós os dois somos a simétrica  (eu tenho rio a Norte, e tu rio a Sul... a aproximação ao mar e quase o mesmo).



  Tenho o sensor exterior numa varanda virada a norte, bastante resguardado. Acredito que esta protecção não permita as amplitudes térmicas que tu registas, mas prefiro assim, no Verão nunca atingi valores muito elevados de temperatura, vamos ver no Inverno.

  De qualquer maneira, a minha proximidade do Parque da Cidade, grande pulmão florestal, talvez contribua para amenizar as referidas amplitudes.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 05.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Amplitude Térmica: *13,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento a amainar.

Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*

--------------------------------------



Veterano disse:


> Tenho o sensor exterior numa varanda virada a norte, bastante resguardado. Acredito que esta protecção não permita as amplitudes térmicas que tu registas, mas prefiro assim, no Verão nunca atingi valores muito elevados de temperatura, vamos ver no Inverno.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, a minha proximidade do Parque da Cidade, grande pulmão florestal, talvez contribua para amenizar as referidas amplitudes.



Eu não posso fazer muito pelo sensor 
Esta no parapeito de uma janela virado a Este (Não posso por nada a Norte porque não tenho sitio nenhum, só paredes  ).

Sim. Veremos como vai ser no Inverno... Quem terá as mínimas e as máximas mais baixas?


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 02:28)

Despeço-me por agora, com *16,1ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tudo orvalhado


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2009 às 11:02)

Bom dia. Sigo com 19,8º, para uma mínima de 16,1º, céu limpo, fraco fraco de sudoeste, ligeira bruma sobre o mar.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Bons Dias !! 

Hoje não contava ter uma mínima de *13,9ºC*, mas lá chegou 

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *22,3ºC*


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2009 às 17:50)

Melgaço...

Paulatinamente o calor vai aumentando, tendo-se hoje superado os 30ºC. Vento fraco, céu limpo, 29.1ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 18:28)

A Máxima não passou dos *23,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *20,3ºC*

Praia excelente! Maré alta mas ondas pequeninas... Vento fraco a moderado. Teve um excelente dia de praia para Setembro, só houve um problema com um homem que se aleijou num rochedo e cortou os 3 dedos do pé


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 19:39)

Conto com mais uma noite fresca 

Sigo com *18,6ºC* e *86%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Boa noite. Por aqui 18.5º, para uma máxima de 22º, ainda vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, mas a manhã foi óptima, só com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 22:05)

Céu limpo e vento fraco!!

Estão uns frescos *16,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia 06.Setembro.2009:

Temperatura Máxima: *23,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,9ºC*
Amplitude Térmica: *9,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Manhã de intenso nevoeiro na zona do Aviz, com 16,1º para uma mínima de 15,5º. Por Rio Tinto o sol brilha, o nevoeiro costeiro deve dissipar-se rapidamente, que dizes João?


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã de intenso nevoeiro na zona do Aviz, com 16,1º para uma mínima de 15,5º. Por Rio Tinto o sol brilha, o nevoeiro costeiro deve dissipar-se rapidamente, que dizes João?



Correcto e afirmativo, Veterano. Quando o nevoeiro se dissipa "cedo" as temperaturas costumam ser elevadas, veremos 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi outra vez na casa dos _13ºC_, sendo mais concretamente de *13,5ºC*

Nevoeiro em fase de dissipação e Vento nem senti-lo

Temperatura Actual: *18,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com 23.3ºC, brisa de NW.

Tmax. 28.3ºC 
Tmin. 15.7ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Boa noite. Registo aos agradáveis 21º, para uma máxima de 24,8º, sem vento e céu limpo.


----------



## Minho (7 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Boas....

Mais um dia em crescendo no que toca as temperaturas.Hoje o calor além de apertar já incomodou q.b.. O efeito do calor + sol confundia perfeitamente este dia de Setembro com um qualquer de Julho.

Extremos do dia:

Max: 33.4ºC
Min: 14.7ºC

Neste momento 23.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2009 às 21:41)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *25,6ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco!
Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*

---------

Tarde de muito calor passado em Braga.. sempre entre os 32º-34ºC

-------

Epá, não e pelos dias serem monótonos que vocês não postem. Quem tem amor camisola, neste caso a Meteorologia, todos os dias são especial... Mesmo dias com céu limpo consecutivos.
Cada vez mais há menos participações aqui 
Vá lá pessoal.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2009 às 00:35)

_Extremos do dia 07.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,5ºC*
Amplitude térmica: *12.1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

-------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Set 2009 às 08:21)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, já com 18,7º, sem nevoeiro, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2009 às 08:35)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,2ºC*

Nevoeiro em fase de dissipação e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

manhã de céu limpo mas com um cheiro a mato queimado com neblina ( fumo) 

Mínima de *19.9 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *21.8 ºc*

Vento ESE: 3 km/h

Humidade: 68 %

Pressão:1014.8 hpa


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2009 às 18:27)

Boas tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *26,6ºC*

Céu pouco nublado (Mix de células em dissipação com "nuvens" de fumo) e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *24,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Set 2009 às 18:38)

Boa tarde
Sigo com 23.4ºC, brisa de NW.
Pressão: 1015.4hPa
Horizonte Este bem carregado.


----------



## jose leça (8 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Boas noites.

TX: 25,6ºC

TN: 19,9ºC

Sigo com 20,4ºC.

Alguém me pode informar sobre a localização exacta da RUEMA de Massarelos?. Será à beira rio?


----------



## Minho (8 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Mais outro dia bestialmente quente, estive a 0,6ºC de bater a máxima de Agosto 

Ao final da tarde chegaram as nuvens altas provenientes da expansão dos Cbs que afectaram o interior







Extremos do dia

Max: 34.3ºC
Min: 17.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Boa noite!

dados actuais:

Temp: *20.8 ºc* ( máxima de *28.8 ºc* às 15:44 h)

Vento: SSW: 6Km/h

Humidade: 69 %

Pressão:1015.8 hpa

Ao fim do dia tivemos alguma nebulosidade alta e para Leste o céu estava bastante escuro também com nuvens altas.. Vamos lá ver se nos calha alguma coisa...  durante esta semana... :assobio:

já ficava satisfeito de os visse/ouvisse ao longe...


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2009 às 06:17)

Bom dia. Registo 18,2º, sem vento, alguma neblina.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia
O nosso dia também vai chegar, espero eu
Por aqui alguma nebulosidade alta, manhã calma.


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2009 às 10:09)

_Extremos do dia 08.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2009 às 10:10)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,7ºC*

Neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2009 às 13:46)

Boa tarde
Por aqui calor, neste momento 30.8ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## vegastar (9 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pela Trofa sigo com 29.6ºC, depois de uma máxima de 30.3ºC. Está abafado, com o ponto de orvalho nos 20ºC. Para o interior já se vê algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a formarem-se.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2009 às 16:00)

Boas, 

tarde de tempo abafado e  practicamente sem vento!

Actual:

Temp: *28.1 ºc*  (mínima de *18.8 ºc*)

Vento: WSW: 4 km/h

Humidade:57 %

Pressão:1015.7 hpa ( a descer)  -1.3 hpa em 3 horas

Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical ainda distantes no interior...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2009 às 16:33)

Snifa disse:


> Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical ainda distantes no interior...



Pois é .Coitaditas. Estão bem longe.Tão inofensivas.






[/URL][/IMG]

Acho que para aqui vai ser mais um dia a vê-las passar.
Mas depois do que se viu este final de madrugada princípio de manhã
em Lisboa e depois de ter visto um porco a andar de bicicleta,
prognósticos? só no fim do dia...


----------



## DMartins (9 Set 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes.
Por cá, 31.8º.
Nuvens, só ao longe. Muito ao longe. Aquelas enormes que alguém noutros tópicos relata estarem a dar algo...


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Boa noite, 

pois é ,não me parece que hoje ainda vá ocorrer algo  por aqui...

A noite segue calma e algo abafada (parece mesmo tempo de trovoada) 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *25.1ºc* ( máxima de *29.1 ºc*)

Vento nulo ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos : 4 km/h de NNE ) foi uma constante o vento fraco ao longo do dia...

Humidade:59%

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

O Detector de trovoadas vai apitando , assinalando descargas acima das 40 milhas ( embora esteja já a diminuir de frequência)..pode ser que nos próximos dias sejamos nós os contemplados...estou com alguma esperança que este tempo abafado vá dar em algo....


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 09.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *27,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*
-----------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Minho (10 Set 2009 às 00:29)

Dia um com a máxima ligeiramente mais baixa e bastante nebulosidade alta.


Extremos do dia

Max: 34.3ºC
Min: 18.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2009 às 11:44)

O pessoal por aqui tem estado a ver passar navios, mas sempre animados, o nosso dia vai chegar

Mais um dia quente, o céu apresenta muita nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2009 às 13:18)

Boas tardes, 

Eu só espero que isto se altere em breve e venha alguma chuva para refrescar este ambiente doentio e abafado...

Actual:

Temp:*27.4 ºc *( a mínima foi de *19.1ºc*)

Vento: SSW:3 km/h

Humidade: 63 %

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa.

A minha esperança está neste momento centrada no próximo fim de semana e princípio da próxima semana 2ª e terça - feira.... ou caiem uns bons milimeteros  até lá ou então este mês de Setembro corre o risco de ser extremamente seco por aqui.......


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2009 às 20:17)

_Extremos do dia 10.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *27,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nevoeiro até as 17h_ 

-----------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Set 2009 às 22:15)

E com nevoeiro tiveste uma máxima de 27ºC?


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Boa noite, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *19.2 ºc* (máxima de *27.7ºc*)

Vento WNW: 11 km/h

Humidade: 90 %

Pressão:1018.7 hpa

Durante o dia não houve nevoeiro mas agora está a ficar cerrado!

A vista da minha janela virada para Oeste à momentos:








É bom para refrescar as casas...


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Nevoeiro cerrado!! 

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Set 2009 às 01:38)

Nevoeiro intenso, que me acompanhou praticamente desde que saí de Lisboa, às 19.00 horas. Sigo com 19,3º.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Set 2009 às 02:43)

Forte nevoeiro (visibilidade não superior a 200 m)
mas ainda assim , noite calorenta.
18.7º com a atmosfera à superfície, completamente parada...

E já agora um apontamento:
-Que peninha, este tempo liberto de nortadas,
este tempo mesmo à beira-mar a noroeste , à tarde "parado",
não coincidir com uma razoabilidade da temperatura  da água do mar.
Tanta praia diante, tão frio Oceano...
Quase 10 graus mais frio que os nossos vizinhos algarvios, nesta altura do ano.
Em Junho não foi assim...


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2009 às 03:25)

Nevoeiro no litoral, e humidades de deserto no interior.







Há uma hora atrás Lamas de Mouro tinha uma humidade de uns 90%, e agora desceu repentinamente para os 43% (mudança na direcção do vento?).


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2009 às 12:35)

Nevoeiro, Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro!! 
Excelente dia de Nevoeiro 

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (11 Set 2009 às 17:52)

nevoeiro e orvalho na Azurara. Falo com a minha mãe e diz-me que tá sol e bom tempo no Porto. Tenho mesmo que bazar daqui...


----------



## meteo (11 Set 2009 às 19:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> Forte nevoeiro (visibilidade não superior a 200 m)
> mas ainda assim , noite calorenta.
> 18.7º com a atmosfera à superfície, completamente parada...
> 
> ...



Por 2 dias até foi superior.  21 graus na Costa Ocidental.Entrar nas águas normalmente geladas do Guincho,e ficar 40 minutos na água,ao contrário dos 10 segundos habituais  Na costa Sul a água encontrava-se nos 20 graus. Talvez daqui a 10 anitos se veja isso outra vez.


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 00:05)

Boa noite. Nevoeiro cerrado pelo Porto e arredores, com uma brisa de sudoeste e apenas 16,5º, deixando uma humidade pelo chão.


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2009 às 02:06)

_Extremos do dia 11.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,1ºC* [Perto das 23h30]

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro Cerrado! 

Temperatura Actual: *18,2ºC*

-----

Hoje e Ontem, os treinos para o Red Bull Air Race foram cancelados devido ao nevoeiro.
Veremos o que vai acontecer hoje dia de prova 
Sinceramente, acho que eles vão ter mesmo que cancelar o evento se as condições meteorológicas não melhorarem


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2009 às 02:19)

Boa noite
Por aqui o nevoeiro vai marcando presença mais uma noite.
Tactual: 17.9ºC
HR:83%


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Set 2009 às 02:58)

É desta que o Red bull se vai embora definitivamente da cidade...
Nevoeiro, nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro.
Já hoje , houve treinos cancelados.
E o pior é que as prespectivas para amanhã, ( hoje),
não são lá muito animadoras.
Hum...
Acho que para o ano a Organização , pensará  duas vezes...
No 1º ano, teve um magnífico fim de semana de Verão...

Por agora, nevoeiro cerrado...cerradíssimo...pois então...


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 09:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por agora, nevoeiro cerrado...cerradíssimo...pois então...



  Pois o denso nevoeiro para já recolheu-se, pairando apenas sobre o mar. Manhã de sol, vento fraco, 19,8º, contudo "ele está aí"!


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2009 às 09:36)

Neblina que se esta a dissipar rapidamente, para um dia espectacular!
Agora e manter que o Nevoeiro não se aproxime durante a tarde, senão... 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,0ºC*

Actualmente estão *21,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia
Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Tactual: 21.9ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1015.8hPa

Já não registo precipitação desde Julho.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *15.8ºc*

Actual:

Temp:*21.6ºc*

Vento ESE: 7km/h

Humidade: 70%

Pressão:1015.7 hpa ( está a descer)


Que previsão fantástica a do IM para hoje:


Previsão para Sábado, 12 de Setembro de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente pouco
nublado no Algarve nas regiões do interior até ao início da tarde.
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas, mais prováveis no litoral
Norte e Centro *e, a partir da tarde, nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro durante a
tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste, podendo persistir em
alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura máxima.

....

METEOROLOGISTAS: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE / BRUNO CAFÉ


O que é certo é que há bastante nebulosidade e a algumas descargas no mar...vamos aguardar...

mas....pelo satélite parece que se desloca mais para a região centro....

Consigo ver ao longe topos de cumulonimbos a sul...acho que ainda não é desta....tenho algumas esperanças no dia de amanhã...


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Snifa disse:


> O que é certo é que há bastante nebulosidade e a algumas descargas no mar...vamos aguardar...
> 
> mas....pelo satélite parece que se desloca mais para a região centro....
> 
> Consigo ver ao longe topos de cumulonimbos a sul...acho que ainda não é desta....tenho algumas esperanças no dia de amanhã...




Não são nada costume este tipo de previsões de trovoadas mais prováveis no litoral... vamos ver o que aí vem.

Por Melgaço céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura 26.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 13:47)

Sigo com 21,6º, com vento fraco de sudoeste, o nevoeiro para já mantém-se no mar, ao longe, a sul notam-se algumas nuvens, mas bastante distantes. Aguardemos...


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 14:09)

Pelo aspecto da coisa, acho que a Norte de Aveiro nada irá acontecer a não ser nevoeiro..
É para proteger o Red Bull Air Race compraram o São Pedro 

Parece-me que a acção, caso chegue ao litoral, será apenas a Sul dessas áreas..
Agora até onde!?


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 14:15)

rozzo disse:


> É para proteger o Red Bull Air Race compraram o São Pedro



 Efectivamente, apesar da brisa marítima, o nevoeiro mantém-se afastado, talvez por respeito ao Red Bull Air Race.

 Já soam os motores, os aviões preparam-se para as suas acrobacias, outro tipo de animação só mais a sul. 

 "SMOKE ON"


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o strikeAlert vai apitando devido a uma célula que está a passar a sul.
Temp. actual: 22.8ºC
HR:69%
Pressão: 1015.0hPa


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 20:20)

O nevoeiro alto chegou por volta das 19.00, como era de esperar, devido ao vento sudoeste. Sigo com 20,1º, era catita se a chuva de que falam noutro tópico chegasse até aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Veterano disse:


> O nevoeiro alto chegou por volta das 19.00, como era de esperar, devido ao vento sudoeste. Sigo com 20,1º, era catita se a chuva de que falam noutro tópico chegasse até aqui.



Isso é que era Veterano Vi tudo a passar ao lado, que mal fiz eu já não sei o que é chuva quanto mais trovoada
Vamos lá ver como vai evoluir a situação nas próximas horas.


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 21:04)

jpmartins disse:


> já não sei o que é chuva quanto mais trovoada



 Trovoada, I don´t believe, mas chuva talvez, tudo depende se o vento sudoeste nos ajudar...


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2009 às 00:54)

_Extremos do dia 12.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2009 às 03:40)

Dia estranho por estas bandas.
Madrugada de nevoeiro que felizmente dissipou,
por razões óbvias e depois,à tarde
quer a sudoeste, 






[/URL][/IMG]


quer a a Leste/Sueste ,






[/URL][/IMG]

pequenos,
 mas incisivos sinais que à volta nem tudo estaria tão estável e azul...
Depois , retorna o nevoeiro alto ou os estratos baixos,
e à noitinha,  aqui bem perto , continua mais qualquer coisa,
há pelo menos algo,
mas aqui  esta história infindável de nada ter para contar é exasperante...

Céu encoberto, por nuvens baixas , 17.9 e nem sombra de brisa...


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com 19,3º, formações de nuvens interessantes a sudoeste, pode ser que pela tarde...


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia
Mais uma noite calma.
Neste momento 21.2ºC.
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1016.6hPa
Brisa de NE.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16.9 ºc*

Actual:

Temp:*23.7ºc*

Vento: 6 km/h SSW

Humidade:76 %

Pressão:1016.8 hpa

Algumas nuvens a Oeste e S/SW.Pelo que vejo deslocam-se de S para N...






Será que para a tarde vamos ter algo?

As minhas esperanças já foram maiores...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2009 às 12:30)

O detector já apitou 3 vezes na última meia hora....!!

Muito para SSW é pouco visível o topo expandido de um pequeno CB...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *21.7ºc*

Vento SSW: 13 km/h

Humidade:74 %

Pressão :1016.7 hpa

O céu para sul à momentos:


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2009 às 12:39)

Como diz o Rozzo noutro seguimento deste Forum,
 isto hoje está mesmo confuso e uma  embrulhada de fluxos.
E aos telefonemas de familiares e amigos que hoje
já  recebi  a perguntarem-me pelo tempo à tarde
aqui pela região eu, literalmente, gaguejo e nada garanto.
Há 2 dias atrás os aguaceiros e as trovoadas generalizadas 
para hoje , eram quase certos, lembram-se?
Hoje, pela manhazinha ,a Sudoeste da região , em pleno Oceano  tudo 
parecia encaminhado.
Agora tudo está outra vez mais distante.
À tarde algo ainda pode ocorrer por aqui?
Ou mais um inefável dia em que nada haverá para contar,
ao mesmo tempo que ouvimos  histórias de outros lugares?
Triste sina a nossa , esta, 
 por que temos passado nos  últimos tempos...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2009 às 12:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> Como diz o Rozzo noutro seguimento deste Forum,
> isto hoje está mesmo confuso e uma  embrulhada de fluxos.
> E aos telefonemas de familiares e amigos que hoje
> já  recebi  a perguntarem-me pelo tempo à tarde
> ...



É mesmo uma embrulhada de fluxos...as nuvens parecem paradas e acabam por desaparecer no mesmo lugar em que nasceram...de manhã ainda consegui ver o seu ( muito lento) deslocamento mas agora parecem paradas no céu...e aquelas nuvens da minha última imagem já de evaporaram...


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2009 às 12:58)

Snifa disse:


> É mesmo uma embrulhada de fluxos...as nuvens parecem paradas e acabam por desaparecer no mesmo lugar em que nasceram...de manhã ainda consegui ver o seu ( muito lento) deslocamento mas agora parecem paradas no céu...e aquelas nuvens da minha última imagem já de evaporaram...



  Com efeito, sobre o mar prometia, havia nuvens em quantidade e qualidade suficiente para animar o panorama estagnado dos últimos tempos, mas desapareceram e agora restam apenas umas amostras.

  Sigo com 22,5º, pelo menos os aviões não vão ter problemas...


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2009 às 13:52)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,9ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *24,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2009 às 14:28)

Boa tarde
No horizonte este começo avistar belas formações de cumulonimbos, mas a oeste céu limpo.
Que desespero, nada acontece...


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2009 às 17:24)

Por Melgaço...

Terceiro dia consecutivo de descida das temperaturas. A máxima hoje situou-se nos 26.4ºC. Avista-se alguma nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical para a zona de Castro Laboreiro


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Por aqui um céu magnifico, uma enorme bigorna no horizonte este.
Deixo o registo, já não cabe na foto, também é possível identificar mammatus.





Mas até agora nem uma pinga
Se não tiver direito a mais nada, pelo menos fica o registo deste belo momento.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2009 às 18:04)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui um céu magnifico, uma enorme bigorna no horizonte este.
> Deixo o registo, já não cabe na foto, também é possível identificar mammatus.
> 
> 
> ...




Céu espectacular!!

Daqui são bem visíveis essas nuvens e o detector já há bastante tempo que apita com frequência...

Dados actuais:

Temp: *22.0 ºc* 

Vento WSW: 10 Km/h

Humidade : 64 %

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Pelos vistos e segundo o mapa de descargas do IM a situação anda animada mais pelo interior...


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2009 às 19:05)

Pois Snifa, não chegou cá nada, ficou tudo pelo interior.
Temp.actual: 22.8ºC
HR:65%
Pressão:1015.8hPa


----------



## Stinger (13 Set 2009 às 20:50)

jpmartins disse:


> Pois Snifa, não chegou cá nada, ficou tudo pelo interior.
> Temp.actual: 22.8ºC
> HR:65%
> Pressão:1015.8hPa



Nem mais , nada de especial por aqui , ao menos que tivesse calorsinho para tar nas esplanadas


----------



## jpmartins (13 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Boa noite,
Céu estrelado, mais um dia passou sem precipitação, já lá vão 53dias.


----------



## meteo (14 Set 2009 às 00:44)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu estrelado, mais um dia passou sem precipitação, já lá vão 53dias.



Isso é muito azar  Ainda houve uns dias,principalmente deste mes que já podia muito bem ter chovido ai.Mas agora veem ai os meses de chuva,espera-se


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2009 às 01:07)

Sigo com:
Temp. actual: 17.2ºC
HR:78%
Pressão: 1015.3hPa
Brisa de NW


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Set 2009 às 02:59)

Por aqui, mais um dia que começava bem e até prometeu.
Por aqui, mais um dia em que nada aconteceu...
Por aqui ,tudo tão perto.
E afinal ,tudo tão longe.
A nós, já cansa esta ausência .
Que havemos de fazer?
Deram-nos esta desfavorável localização geográfica
para as coisas de que gostamos...
Temos que ser fortes para conviver com esta carestia...
Por aqui, céu limpo e mais fresco ,15,4º. Nem Brisa...


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2009 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Manhã de algum nevoeiro junto ao mar, sigo com 17,6º no Aviz, em Rio Tinto o sol brilha mas está mais fresco: 15,4º.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia
Mais uma manhã com o nevoeiro a marcar presença, tornando o ambiente muito fresquinho.
Temp.actual:16.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2009 às 13:09)

_Extremos do dia 13.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2009 às 13:11)

Boas Tardes !!  

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,9ºC*

Neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Boa noite. Registo uma temperatura agradável de 20,4º, para uma máxima de 23,1º. Vento fraco, céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2009 às 21:53)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *24,0ºC*

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *17.8ºC*


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2009 às 22:06)

Dia bem mais agradável que os da passada semana com bastante nebulosidade alta durante a tarde.

Extremos do dia:

Max: 25.1ºC
Min: 15.0ºC


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Boas noites!

Temp mínima : *15.8 ºc*

Temp máxima: *24.8ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *19.3ºc*

Vento: SSE: 4 km/h

Humidade: 79%

Pressão: 1010.5 hpa

Precipitação: 0.00 mm.

Dia caracterizado por bastante nebulosidade alta vinda de NE , em especial durante a tarde.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2009 às 23:53)

Boa noite
Mais uma noite de nevoeiro intenso, temp. actual 17.8ºC.
HR: 86%
Pressão: 1010.5hPa

Tmax. 26.3ºC
Tmin. 15.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 00:42)

_Extremos do dia 14.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------

Neblina  e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2009 às 02:39)

Tanta região que  tem sido bafejada.
Têm chegado notícias do interior, o que é natural,
mas também chegaram da Capital.
E hoje, até o Alentejo sul e Algarve  foram acariciados...
E nós? 
Um Verão inteiro sem uma trovoada?
Tanta oportunidade e nenhuma ocorrência?
Não me conformo. 

Por aqui, depois de um dia com nuvens altas que a espaços taparam o sol,
céu limpo e 15,7º . Nem brisa...


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Registo 18,8º, numa manhã de sol e vento fraco, com alguma neblina no ar.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,3ºC.*

Neblina e vento moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *20,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2009 às 08:59)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *17.3ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *19.8ºc*

Vento ENE: 27 km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento 39.2 kmh de NE às 07: 27 h)

Humidade:53 %

Pressão 1012.8 hpa

Bastante fumo no ar trazido por este vento Leste/NE. Há incêndios em Baião e Famalicão...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Por aqui a manhã tem sido marcada pelo vento forte de SE. O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2009 às 10:56)

*Bom dia!*

*Que saudades deste cantinho.*





Depois de uns dias muito bem passados a fazer de *frango no espeto* e sempre com *água para acalmar a fogueira* no "longínquo" ALLGARVE (parece que começa a pegar o novo nome do reino mais a sul de Portugal), regressei ao estio do norte. Mais fresco, mas com o verão por aqui, está-se bem! Pena os incêndios que tem devastado estas zonas

Do dia 3 ao dia 13 os extremos foram:
Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: *33,0ºC* (máxima do ano - não sei em que dia)

Ontem dia 14:
Tmín: 10,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC

Hoje:
Tmín: 12,5ºC (o vento de madrugada era forte e de nordeste)
Tactual: 19,5ºC (o vento mantêm-se moderado com algumas rajadas de nordeste aparente)


----------



## Skizzo (15 Set 2009 às 14:03)

Boas.

Para já estão 29,5ºC por aqui


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde. Registo 28,2º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas, algo abafado.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Boas Tardes Alegrias!! 

Dia _quentinho_ com a máxima a chegar aos *25,9ºC*

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus mediocris e vento, em geral moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *24,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (15 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Max: 31,2ºC

actual: 25,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 20:42)

Boas Noites !! 

Ainda registo *21,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2009 às 22:00)

Pelo Aviz ainda 20,8º, para uma máxima de 23,9º, vento fraco, ambiente morno e agradável.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 22:34)

_Extremos do dia 15.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Por aqui  o vento por vezes moderado de NE rodando posteriormente para NW não deixou a máxima ir  além dos *25.6ºc* registada às 15:50 h.

Dados actuais:

Temp:*19.5ºc*

Vento: NNE: 23 km/h

Humidade: 45 %

Pressão:1012.7 hpa.

Precipitação: 0.00 mm

O ambiente está agradável,mas sente-se um ligeiro cheiro a mato queimado trazido por este vento N....


----------



## Skizzo (15 Set 2009 às 23:52)

temp actual: 21,1ºC


----------



## jose leça (15 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite:

Dia bastante agradável, tendo registado 26,3ºC de máxima e 17,3ºC de mínima, e segundo o gráfico do IM a RUEMA de Massarelos  atingiu os 31ºC
Nice

Sigo com 18,3


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2009 às 00:36)

Boa noite.

Um dia agradável, com vento forte de NE de madrugada\manhã, embora a temperatura fosse já outonal...

Tmín:*12,5ºC*
Tmáx: *23,5ºC*

Neste momento céu quase limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura de *14,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 07:23)

Bons Dias !! 

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco.

A Temperatura Actual e a mínima do dia com *14,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Para já muito sol e vento fraco, sigo com 16,7º, para uma mínima de 16,1º.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia
Por aqui também uma manhã cheia de sol, sem vento.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 13:28)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,8ºC*

Céu cada vez mais nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *21,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2009 às 16:35)

Boa tarde,

o detector está apitar, está uma célula aqui bem perto a Norte do Porto !

Mínima de *14.4 ºc*
Actual:

*20.9 ºc* (máxima de *22.6 ºc*)

Vento NNW: 18 KM/h

Humidade:59 %

Pressão:1010 hpa

Pelo menos um aguaceiro deverá vir aí:






Edit: ouvi um trovão muito baixo e ao longe!! 

Está cada vez mais escuro e perto...


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 16:53)

Daqui também consigo vê-la. 

A máxima foi de *22,3ºC*

De momento, o vento é moderado!
Temperatura Actual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2009 às 16:55)

Ora aqui está alguma animação...
Algum dia seria a nossa vez...Vamos ver no que isto vai dar.
No sat24 as células estão a intensificar-se.
Viva o suspense...


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2009 às 16:58)

Outro.....

Está a trovejar ao longe.... mal se ouve mas está!!

consigo ver também que por detrás da zona da Maia já quase nada se vê devido à chuva...

Belo aguaceiro que aí vem! 

O detector assinala descargas a uma distância entre as 3 e 8 milhas...

Bom começo de evento...


----------



## vegastar (16 Set 2009 às 16:58)

A célula a norte do Porto está a provocar chuva (moderada) e trovoada aqui pela Trofa.

Sigo com 18.1ºC, 79% HR. A chuva ainda não chegou para acumular 0.5mm.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2009 às 17:10)

Já chove... 

vamos ver quanto acumula...

Temperatura em queda: *19.8ºc*

Vento N: 22 Km/h

Edit 17:16 h registei uma rajada de 41 km/h de Norte.


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 17:11)

Começou a chover em Rio Tinto, aproxima-se uma grande célula de nordeste, empurrada por um vento moderado.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2009 às 17:17)

Finalmente... aqui por Braga também caem uns chuviscos, muitas nuvens, algumas bem desenvolvidas. Pelo sat24 parece não haver grande actividade a dirigir-se para cá. A maior actividade parece agora estar na zona do grande Porto


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Aqui em gondomar tambem ja começou a chover no entanto nao ouvi nenhum trovao 

Gosto do cheiro da chuva a cair na terra seca


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Começa a cair umas pingas, em Canidelo! 

Um amigo meu disse-me que estava a chover na Constituição


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2009 às 17:41)

Bom, 

penso que ficará por aqui...a chuva fraca nem 0.3 mm acumulou, de qualquer modo já deu para sentir o cheiro de terra húmida...

Para os lados da Póvoa de Varzim julgo que terá chovido bem pois viam-se cortinas de chuva densas naquela zona...vamos ver como serão os dias de amanhã , sexta e sábado..

Dados actuais:

Temp: *18.4ºc *

Vento: NNW: 24 km/h

Humidade:72 %

Pressão 1009.8 hpa

Precipitação: 0.00 mm

Céu nublado.

Cheiro a terra húmida...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2009 às 17:42)

É bom, não era?
Prometia tanto e afinal , uns pingos, um trovão bem ao longe
e agora tudo já em dissipação...
Que havemos de fazer...


----------



## vegastar (16 Set 2009 às 18:13)

Acumulei 0.5mm !

Entretanto o céu já ficou quase limpo de nuvens, e a temperatura continuou a descer estando agora nos 17.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Eu fiquei com os restos  Obrigadinho!
Caíram meia dúzia de pingas, e como estava o céu nublado a NE e céu limpo a W formou-se um arco-íris 

Temperatura Actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## DMartins (16 Set 2009 às 18:32)

Tão perto de vocês e ao mesmo tempo tão longe...
Sol, e 19,2º neste momento...
Chuva e trovoada? Na TV só...


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Esta nuvem é engraçada 






Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2009 às 19:32)

E eu, falto eu, também quero
Já não sei o que é chuva desde julho, pelo menos acima da resolução do meu pluviómetro 0.5mm, porque em Agosto houve um chuvisco, que não deu para registar.

Por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
T.actual:17.1ºC
HR: 76%

Rajada Max. 55.4km/h

Tmax.22.5ºC


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Por aqui a chiva que caiu nem deu bem para molhar o chao


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite. Foi tudo muito rápido, nem deu para aquecer. Registo 17,5º, para uma máxima de 20,3º, vento fraco e céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2009 às 22:57)

A temperatura está a cair bem rápido como já não via desde talvez finais de Julho. Neste momento em Melgaço já registo 13.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite.
O Outono já espreita embora pense que ainda teremos alguns dias de bom tempo pela frente. Mas para já...
Hoje o dia começou com céu praticamente limpo tendo depois encoberto e ao final da tarde (17h +/-) caído umas pingas mas sem acumular. O vento de manhã soprou moderado a forte com rajadas de N\NE aparentemente. A sensação de frescura aumentou pois...
Agora o céu está pouco nublado, com alguma neblina provocada pelos incêndios a esta hora - as 2 corporações locais dos bombeiros tinham as respectivas sirenes a tocar à minutos. O vento recomeçou a soprar fraco a moderado de NE\E (aparente)

Tmín:*12,0ºC*
Tmáx:*23,5ºC*

Tactual:*12,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 16.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *12,2ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2009 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Depois de uma mínima de 14,5º, registo agora 15,2º, vento fraco, céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia




A Tmín foi de *6,5ºC*. Fresquinho, fresquinho...

Neste momento céu limpo excepto a oeste onde se apresenta uma massa compacta de nuvens médias; vento fraco.
Tactual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2009 às 09:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo excepto a oeste onde se apresenta uma massa compacta de nuvens médias...



Curiosidades de uma manhã de céu meio nublado, meio limpo...






[/URL][/IMG]

Ou seja à esquerda , a Noroeste , céu encoberto,
à direita, céu limpo






[/URL][/IMG]

A imagem de satélite esclarece este céu de um lado encoberto,
por outro lado limpo.
Curiosidades de uma manhã de céu partido ao meio...


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia, 

Mínima fresquinha de *13.1ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *15.8 ºc*

Vento: NNE: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 64 %

Pressão:1010.7 hpa.


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 12:31)

Bom Dia!!! 

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

O céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens médias\altas a Oeste e alguns cúmulos acinzentados a Este, com uma faixa de céu limpo entre estas 2 camadas de nuvens. Parece de acordo com as previsões do IM para hoje - mais logo talvez tenhamos alguma animação, mas se alguma houver neste momento, apenas para lá da serra do Marão.




O vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura actual é de *18,5ºC* (aprox. - leitura em termómetro analógico)


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Apenas a curiosidade da imagem de satélite. A faixa de nuvens está agora mais definida e confinada agora ao nosso litoral - para o interior tudo diferente




Muito bonita imagem...

E esta em maior escala mostra de onde vem esta faixa:


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2009 às 16:21)

Bela imagem sem dúvida, mas é tudo nuvens médias e altas pelo menos para já...vamos esperar pela animação de logo à noite....  a ver se algo mais consistente se forma...

Dados actuais:

Temp: *20.3ºc*

Humidade: 59%

Vento NW: 10 km/h

Pressão:1010.7 hpa

Precipitação 0.00 mm

Céu encoberto


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Que tempo mais estranho dirão os mais incautos.
E de facto desde a imagem de satélite que continua
curiosamente estranha e bela 






[/URL][/IMG]

passando pelas nuvens altas e médias muito densas que terminam 
a leste quase no Horizonte, (é visível uma faixa de céu azul)





que dizer de um dia assim?
Começou com o céu partido ao meio (meu último post)
e agora uma estreita faixa de céu azul a Leste ainda sobrevive.
Chuva? nem vê-la...


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2009 às 17:44)

nimboestrato disse:


> Começou com o céu partido ao meio (meu último post)
> e agora uma estreita faixa de céu azul a Leste ainda sobrevive.
> Chuva? nem vê-la...



  Com efeito, caminhando o sol para ocidente (ai Galileu), foi um dia cinzento, a faixa a azul permaneceu a este.

 Chuva, talvez nalgum recanto afastado da nossa Ibéria...


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Dados actuais:

Temp: *19.5ºc*

Vento WNW: 8 KM/H

Humidade: 70 %

Pressão 1011 hpa

Céu encoberto

... começou a chover fraco mas passado 1 minuto parou logo..

precipitação acumulada: 8 gotas no funil de entrada do pluviómetro...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 19:12)

Snifa disse:


> ... começou a chover fraco mas passado 1 minuto parou logo..
> precipitação acumulada: 8 gotas no funil de entrada do pluviómetro...




Se já registaste "humidade pesada"  a cair do céu talvez haja animação daqui a umas horas.
Por cá nada de novo - a faixa de nuvens acaba já ali e nota-se a Oeste um espessamento do manto de nuvens - tem mesmo aspecto de largar umas gotas algures. Mas aqui ainda é cedo...
Aguardemos pois...
Temp. actual: *16,5ºC*

Actualização: a imagem de satélite mostra um centro depressionário no interior da península, com alguma circulação. Talvez daqui a umas horas esta circulação nos traga algo mais que umas pingas que já relatam pelo Porto.


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 19:40)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 20,8ºC.

De vez em quando caem umas pingas, mas nada demais.
O Vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2009 às 19:45)

Boa tarde

Por aqui muita nebulosidade por nuvens médias e altas, nada de chuva até ao momento.
Temp. actual: 16.9ºC
Pressão: 1011.7hPa
HR: 77%

Tmin. 10.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2009 às 19:52)

A chuva já não anda muito longe do noroeste!


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2009 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> A chuva já não anda muito longe do noroeste!



  Precisamente no fim-de-semana em que menos necessitavamos dela.

Mas enfim, para já sigo com 17º, para uma máxima de 20,9º, algum vento e céu encoberto, amanhã vamos ver o chão molhado.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 22:57)

JÁ CHOVE

Boa noite a todos os trausentes deste espaço do litoral noroeste. Cuidado com os pneus carecas e com os guarda-chuvas rotos. Sapatos com solas rompidas e sandálias não são indicados para esta estação que agora chegou: a *estação das chuvas*. Esta estação dura de hoje até daqui a poucos dias - depois se decide se continua...

Bem, agora que estava a terminar a rega da relva é que a chuva decide começar a cair - menina má!
Para já chuva fraca. A temp. actual é de *13,5ºC*
A Tmáx foi de *19,5ºC* (*baixinha...*)


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> JÁ CHOVE



  Nos bons velhos tempos, a chuva progredia do litoral para o interior.

  Agora, o respeito perdeu-se, e apesar do céu carregado, aqui não chove, está vento fraco e registo 17,2º.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Aqui em Braga também chuviscou mas coisa muito pouca. Neste momento 16.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Já chuvisca!! 

Temperatura Actual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2009 às 23:49)

João Soares disse:


> Já chuvisca!!
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *16,2ºC*



  João, não te enerves com tanta chuva. Aqui no Aviz só dei por ela porque noto o chão ligeiramente húmido...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Isto parece uma *"superabundância"* de falta *de chuva*...umas pinguitas e ficamos _completamente_ eufóricos, esfusiantes, apardalados, etc, etc. 
Assim como começou...acabou! Sem anunciar.
Pode ser que seja apenas uma 1ª levada para o que virá. Mas pelo sim, pelo não, eu reguei a relva mesmo com essa chuvita que caiu - nunca se sabe!


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 00:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isto parece uma *"superabundância"* de falta *de chuva*...umas pinguitas e ficamos _completamente_ eufóricos, esfusiantes, apardalados, etc, etc.



Realmente... Ninguém diria que são a região mais húmida do país.
Mas se vocês assim estão, imaginem como está o resto do continente.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2009 às 00:29)

Boa noite
Por aqui ainda nada de .
Tactual: 16.6ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2009 às 02:05)

Neste dia em muitos céus de vastas regiões do norte partido ao meio,
(meio encoberto, meio limpo),
agora encoberto por todo e chuva daquela fraquinha, mas persistente,
há mais de 15, 20 minutos.
Já acumulará...
Queríamos outras movimentações, outras ocorrências.
Mas enfim: - é o que temos...


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2009 às 07:37)

Em toda a santíssima noite, chuva muito fraca ou chuvisco foram o seu cartão de visita.
No entanto o acumulado quedou-se por uns míseros 2,2 mm.
Por agora , 15,5º e céu encoberto por nuvens baixas.Ligeira brisa de sul.
Não chove,  mas a previsão do IM é especialmente animadora 
sobretudo lá mais para a tarde.
Veremos...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2009 às 07:51)

Esperemos então pela animação

A noite proporcionou chuva fraca\chuvisco. Vento fraco e céu encoberto que se mantem a esta hora

Tmín: *13,0ºC*

Tactual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2009 às 08:06)

Bom dia, 

Noite de chuva fraca acumulando até ao momento 2.54 mm

Dados actuais:

Temp: *14.7 ºc* ( é a mínima do dia )

Vento: W: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão:1013 hpa.

Céu encoberto.

Gráfico da precipitação em mm da minha estação nas últimas horas ( valores instantâneos medidos pelos software a intervalos de 5 em 5 minutos) apenas se registou acumulação a partir das 02:15 h:


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2009 às 08:46)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,1ºC*
Acumulei *3,0mm* 

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *17,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2009 às 08:48)

_Extremos do dia 17.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia
Hoje acabou o jejum à precipitação, com uns belos 6.2mm desde as 00h até ás 8:30.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, vai chuviscando.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2009 às 10:12)

Pela imagem de satélite, já se consegue ver a NW da PI, nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical, será desta?


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2009 às 10:15)

jpmartins disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite, já se consegue ver a NW da PI, nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical, será desta?



Tudo parece conjugado para que sim  A linha de NW parece bem activa, e afectará em princípio o litoral Norte e Centro! Agora é ir acompanhando


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2009 às 10:20)

Animação:


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2009 às 10:32)

Tenho as minhas dúvidas... tudo parece ir entrar mais pelo Centro seguindo a frente...mas vamos aguardar pode ser só ilusão de óptica do satélite ...

A precipitação por aqui deixa um bocado a desejar, mas vamos ver o  resto do dia em especial a tarde...  já que as chuvas poderão ser fortes e até com trovadas...  por isso o grosso da animação está para vir...


Previsão para 6ª Feira, 18 de Setembro de 2009


Céu geralmente muito nublado, temporariamente
pouco nublado na região Sul.
*Aguaceiros, que nas regiões do Norte e do Centro podem ser fortes
em especial durante a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

A METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão

Edit: o IM  acaba de retirar os alertas amarelos, por isso esta previsão acima poderá estar já desactualizada...


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2009 às 13:06)

Parece me é que não vem nada de nada

Por aqui só vejo o chão seco como ontem a noite


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2009 às 13:25)

Boas, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *19.6ºc*

Vento NW:10 Km/h

Humidade: 74%

Pressão:1014.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 00 h : 2.54 mm

Estou a ver isto muito parado, algumas nuvens e sol...

não sei até que ponto aquelas manchas nebulosas na Galiza podem ser transportadas na circulação da depressão para Oeste/SW, desenvolverem-se pela tarde e entrar pelo  Norte e Centro com alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## Gongas (18 Set 2009 às 15:07)

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 18 de Setembro de 2009


Céu geralmente muito nublado, temporariamente
pouco nublado na região Sul.
Aguaceiros, que nas regiões do Norte e do Centro podem ser fortes
em especial durante a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

A METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão


Mais um fiasco...tudo para Espanha e França.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2009 às 15:10)

Gongas disse:


> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 18 de Setembro de 2009
> 
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, temporariamente
> ...




Essa previsão já não estará completamente actualizada...poderá haver um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico

por estarmos "sedentos" de chuva e animação....colocamos a fasquia demasiado alta, esperamos demais , com o IM a ajudar......e depois a "desilusão" é maior...

FIASCO é a palavra certa...enfim... melhores dias virão concerteza...


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2009 às 15:10)

Estreia já para a semana em todas as salas de cinema do litoral norte,
o filme "Como passar de alerta amarelo devido a precipitações para uma 
maravilhosa tarde de sol".
O filme narra a história das partidas que o tempo prega mesmo a quem
se julga imune.
É uma história apaixonante e terá já sucesso de bilheteira garantido...
Entretanto ficamos a aguardar a estreia de um outro filme lá mais para o Outono,com outras histórias e outros protagonistas...que este soa um pouco
a "dejá vu"...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 15:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Estreia já para a semana em todas as salas de cinema do litoral norte,
> o filme "Como passar de alerta amarelo devido a precipitações para uma
> maravilhosa tarde de sol".
> O filme narra a história das partidas que o tempo prega mesmo a quem
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2009 às 18:19)

ATENÇÃO:
Temos uma *CALAMIDADE*...não! Temos um *CATACLISMO*...não! Temos *O FIM DO MUNDO* à nossa frente...*Bolas! NÃO CHOVEU DE TARDE!!! *

 Lá se foi a nossa emoção, e não foi pelo cano abaixo - não houve água para isso. _Oh Céus! Mandem-nos água..._

Tmín: *13,0ºC*
Tmáx: *20,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada esta noite: *2 mm*

Tactual: *17,0ºC*
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2009 às 18:57)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a tarde também não trouxe novidades. Resta saber o que noite vai trazer.


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2009 às 19:30)

De facto é mais um dia sem história. O único que destaco é a descida de temperatura e a sensação térmica baixa.

Extremos do dia em Melgaço
Max: 21.3ºC
Min: 11.7ºC

Neste momento estão 16.6ºC


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2009 às 19:45)

Bem , eu vi alertas amarelos , avisos de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas para ontem a noite, pensei que viesse durante a madrugada mas era cerca de 12h e o chao seco 

Pensei que viesse de tarde já que o ceu muito carregado prometia muito mas.... mais uma vez temos nada 

E agr penso se valerá a pena pensar que esta noite virá algo no qual eu respondo á minha pessoa que nao


----------



## Veterano (18 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Boa noite. Sigo com 18,2º, para uma máxima de 20,7º.

  Mas o prato do dia foi observar o pessoal aqui do Porto (eu incluído), munidos uns de guarda-chuvas, outros de impermeáveis, á espera do prometido , e depois de uma manhã tímida, eis que somos presenteados com uma tarde de sol muito simpática.

 Conclusão: forças ocultas estão a querer descredibilizar o IM, o GFS e afins, talvez com algum objectivo eleitoral...


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2009 às 20:32)

Morrinha fraca! 

Temperatura Actual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2009 às 20:35)

Os modelos apontam alguma chuva para as últimas horas do dia de hoje e primeiras de sábado, mas olhando para a imagem de satélite, não consigo entender de onde vem essa chuva
O Veterano é que tem razão

Desculpem não colocar imagens, mas estou com net móvel,o que se torna uma aventura colocar imagens


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Umas chuviscadas que mal se notam mesmo nos vidros do carro e dispersas são o tónico da última hora...apenas isso! Bolas...

Boa noite


----------



## Veterano (18 Set 2009 às 21:02)

João Soares disse:


> Morrinha fraca!



  Essa morrinha deve ser tão fraca, que nem tem forças para chegar aqui ao Aviz, João!

 Começo a pensar que é a Gripe A a provocar toda essa fraqueza.


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Veterano disse:


> Essa morrinha deve ser tão fraca, que nem tem forças para chegar aqui ao Aviz, João!
> 
> Começo a pensar que é a Gripe A a provocar toda essa fraqueza.



Olha, que há bocado caí um aguaceiro forte só que de pouca duração. Fez-me acumular mais *0,5mm*. No total de hoje já acumulei 3,5mm (miséria é o que tem sido este ano... Só Janeiro é que escapa. Do resto, tudo seco.)

A temperatura Máxima foi de *20,6ºC*.

Por agora, só morrinha e nada mais.
Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*.


----------



## Veterano (18 Set 2009 às 22:21)

João Soares disse:


> Olha, que há bocado caí um aguaceiro forte só que de pouca duração. Fez-me acumular mais *0,5mm*. No total de hoje já acumulei 3,5mm (miséria é o que tem sido este ano... Só Janeiro é que escapa. Do resto, tudo seco.)
> Por agora, só morrinha e nada mais.



  Pois aqui caiu o que se pode chamar uma "morrinha forte", molhou o chão e deve ter chegado a meio das patas de umas quantas formigas

  Agora a sério: já parou, vento fraco, não me parece que a noite seja húmida.


----------



## I_Pereira (18 Set 2009 às 22:44)

Foi das raras vezes que fiquei contente por previsões de "mau" tempo estarem erradas  Oportunidades únicas para fotografar em que chuva podia estragar tudo  
Ainda vi alguma convecção depois das 14:00, mas dissipou algum tempo depois.


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2009 às 00:00)

_Extremos do dia 18.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC* 

Precipitação Acumulada: *3,5mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *16,9ºC*

Até Amanhã, malta!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2009 às 00:05)

Boa Noite 
Por aqui choveu alguma coisa nas últimas horas 4.7mm.
Durante o dia de hoje 12.4mm.

Tactual:16.9ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Set 2009 às 06:34)

Bom dia. Registo 17,2º, céu encoberto, mas a partir de agora vai ser sempre a aquecer.


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2009 às 10:20)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,3ºC*
Durante a  noite acumulei *2,0mm* 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia
A noite não trouxe qualquer novidade, desde as 00h que não registo precipitação.

Temp.actual: 19.8ºC
HR:68%
Vento de E
Pressão: 1024.0hPa


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2009 às 18:47)

Boa tarde
Dia com céu em geral muito nublado, o vento rodou para NW.

Temp.actual: 18.6ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1024.3hPa

Tmax.21.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2009 às 20:44)

Boas Noites !!  

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *20,4ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *16,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 19.Setembro.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,5ºC* [às 23h59]

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,0mm*

-------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2009 às 00:15)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma noite que se apresentou com chuviscos que me deixaram apenas *0,5 mm* de *precipitação* o dia foi seco. Encoberto a maior parte do dia, ao final da tarde o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado. Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tmín: *12,0ºC*
Tmáx: *19,0ºC*

TActual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2009 às 07:32)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu limpo e alguns pequenos bancos de nevoeiro dispersos. Vento fraco.
Uma manhã fresca a aconselhar algum agasalho. Neste momento *temperatura* de *7,0ºC*.
*Tmín*: *6,0ºC*

Bom domingo para todos e bom descanso para os trepadores da *Serra do Gerês*


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2009 às 09:38)

Bons dias,

a mínima foi bem fresca com *11.6 ºc* 

Actual:

Temp:*15.4º**c*

Vento: nulo ( máximo nos últimos5 minutos: 4 km/h de NE)

Humidade:84 %

Pressão: 1025.1 hpa


Precipitação: 0.00 mm ( ontem ainda registei 0.51 mm)

Céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2009 às 10:19)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *11,4ºC.* 

Neblina  e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2009 às 13:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*.

Estar de calções e t-shirt hoje é desconfortável  (e eu que o diga )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 13:36)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco.
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*.
> 
> Estar de calções e t-shirt hoje é desconfortável  (e eu que o diga )



Por aqui já não digo o mesmo,para me sentir confortável,tive que tirar a t-shirt,andei a regar o jardim e já estava a dar comichão no corpo. .


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde...

Após uma noite em que o frio fez uma aparição fugaz, o dia apresenta-se agradável, com o sol a dar um ar da sua graça...
Céu com alguma nuvens altas, vento fraco e uns agradáveis *22,5ºC* neste momento.
A *Tmáx* foi de *23,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2009 às 16:51)

Céu nublado por cirrus uncnius radiatus. O Vento é de Norte e sopra fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20.4ºC*



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já não digo o mesmo,para me sentir confortável,tive que tirar a t-shirt,andei a regar o jardim e já estava a dar comichão no corpo. .



Com essa Temperatura e que se está bem... Mas este vento de Norte vem geladinho e a temperatura não ajuda muito. Ainda por cima o céu estando nublado o sol não aquece muito


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Boa tarde. Registo 17,4º, para uma máxima de 21,4º. Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco.

 Parece fresco, mas para quem ontem, às 14.00 horas, no alto das Minas do Carris (Gerês) apanhou com 9º, nevoeiro cerrado, vento às rajadas e alguma chuva, está uma maravilha.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Eh, eh! 9,0ºC às 14h e ainda em Setembro...que fará daqui a 2\3 meses?
Uma sugestão: uma caminhada até lá em pleno Dezembro (num dia nublado e fresco) seria _fixe_...

Deve ter sido uma experiência interessante - tenho pena de nesta fase a minha vida pessoal e profissional não o permitir senão alinhava nestas caminhadas do fórum.

Sigo agora com *céu limpo* e *vento fraco*. A *T. actual* é de *17,5ºC* - um fim de dia até agradável tendo em conta a noite anterior que foi marcada pelo frio outonal.

Uma boa noite para todos e bom início de semana


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite,   

a máxima ficou pelos *21.0 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *16.1 ºc*

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 84%

Pressão:1025.1 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia 

Um dia *soalheiro* com *vento fraco a moderado*, o qual ainda não deixou subir muito a *temperatura* - neste momento *17,5ºC*

A *Tmín* ficou-se pelos *7,5ºC*

Realmente este tempo actual é tudo menos convidativo à participação neste espaço


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Bom dia
Por aqui dia apresentou céu com muita nebulosidade alta.
Temp. actual: 19.4ºC
HR:60%

Tmax. 23.4ºC
Tmin. 13.8ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2009 às 19:56)

Na falta de outras emoções e com a calmaria pachorrenta instalada
resta-nos algumas cores ao por-do-sol.






[/URL][/IMG]

Para grandes males , alguns remédios ( de cor ).
Máxima de 24,0º e céu todo o dia com muita cirralhada.
Amanhã , vira o disco e toca o mesmo, com ligeira subida da máxima...


----------



## Veterano (21 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite. Registo 19,7º, para uma máxima de 21,3º, dia com algumas nuvens, vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Melgaço

Extremos do dia

Max: 24.1ºC
Min: 10.7ºC

Neste momento 17.1ºC.

Avizinha-se mais um período de monotonia. Aqui pelo noroeste Setembro ficou sem história....


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Set 2009 às 00:15)

Boa noite

Um dia solarengo, bastante agradável. Apenas as noites já a lembrar o Outono.

*Tmín*: *7,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *24,5ºC*

*Tactual*: *11,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (22 Set 2009 às 00:25)

Boa noite
Sigo com 14.1ºC.
Pressão: 1021.9hPa
HR:77%


----------



## vegastar (22 Set 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Aí está o vento leste a fazer das suas. Tmin de 14.5ºC pelas 03:10 da manhã, altura em que o vento rodou para leste. A partir daí começou a subir, e pela alvorada já tinha 17ºC.

Sigo agora com 18.9ºC, e o vento Leste está a ficar mais intenso (rajada máxima de 25km/h).


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável,com 20,2º, algum vento leste, céu limpo, é a dsepedida do Verão.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bons dias, 

miníma de *18.2ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *20.6 ºc*

Vento: ENE: 16 Km/h

Humidade:58 %

Pressão:1023.4 hpa

Hoje com este Leste vai aquecer mais!


----------



## Skizzo (22 Set 2009 às 12:16)

ontem a max foi de 27ºC

hoje a min foi de 19,4ºC. Para ja estão 27,9ºC


----------



## Skizzo (22 Set 2009 às 14:35)

31,5ºC neste momento


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 15:05)

Está calor aqui por Rio Tinto, cerca de 29º.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Set 2009 às 15:47)

o instituto de meteorologia esta a prever para aveiro uma minima de 19 graus o que é bastante estranho nesta altura do ano


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 20:25)

homem do mar disse:


> o instituto de meteorologia esta a prever para aveiro uma minima de 19 graus o que é bastante estranho nesta altura do ano



agora (setembro) e quando as minimas no litoral oeste sao mais altas em media


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 20:28)

stormy disse:


> agora (setembro) e quando as minimas no litoral oeste sao mais altas em media



 Efectivamente, ainda registo 20,3º, para uma máxima de 25,8º. Para a minha zona, esteve um dia de Verão (o último), mas dos verdadeiros.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Set 2009 às 20:35)

Max: 32,1ºC

actualmente ainda 23,4ºC. Se o vento de leste vier relativamente cedo hj, devo ter uma minima tropical.


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2009 às 22:22)

Hoje com a azáfama do trabalho nem me dei conta do calor que esteve 

Por Melgaço os extremos do dia foram:

Máxima  	27.8°C
Mínima  	13.4°C


Neste momento 18.5°C.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite, 

a máxima por aqui foi aos *26.9 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *20.4 ºc*

Vento E:4 Km/h (rajada máxima de 38.1 Km/h de ENE às 09: 31 h)

Humidade: 53 %

Pressão:1020.8 hpa.

Amanhã o dia deverá ser mais quente.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Set 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

O verão teima em manter-se por cá. É bom e é mau...
É bom pois o calor, o sol, o tempo seco são sempre bons para o corpo e mente.
É mau porque a pasmaceira montou a tenda e nada se passa. A seca continua a marcar posição e os incêndios (de causa "natural" - é natural os estúpidos chegarem lume à floresta...) invadem os horizontes.

Bem...tudo isto apenas para dizer que em termos meteorológicos não há nada de relevante a assinalar.

*Tmín*: *10,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *25,5ºC*
*Tactual*: *12,5ºC*
Céu limpo e vento nulo (aparente)


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2009 às 00:44)

homem do mar disse:


> o instituto de meteorologia esta a prever para aveiro uma minima de 19 graus o que é bastante estranho nesta altura do ano



Boa noite por aqui os 19ºC já lá vão à muito tempo, neste momento 16.3ºC.


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia. O Verão persiste em continuar, registo 20,56, para uma mínima de 19,2º, ligeira brisa de leste, céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2009 às 11:26)

Veterano disse:


> uma mínima de *19,2º*



Isso é uma mínima de respeito para esta altura do ano - mais quente que a máxima das mínimas que tive este verão...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Esta noite tive uma *Tmín* de *10,0ºC*

Bom dia


----------



## vegastar (23 Set 2009 às 12:49)

Bom dia.

Tmin de 14.4ºC pelas 7:15 com vento nulo.

Agora sigo nos 27.8ºC, e vento sudeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Boa tarde. Pelo Aviz registei 25,6º, em Rio Tinto sigo com 29,5º. Dia de vento leste fraco, dia de calor, dia de praia para quem pode. A brisa marítima quase que não "entra", o que explica as altas temperaturas mínimas que registo para esta época do ano, Aristocrata.

 A sul, nota-se a formação de interessantes castelos, muito dinâmicos, calor e alguma humidade podem proporcionar surpresas.


----------



## vegastar (23 Set 2009 às 15:19)

E o vento rodou para NW, pelo que a máxima se ficou pelos 29.4ºC.

Sigo com 28.9ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Set 2009 às 15:32)

Min: 19,5ºC

por agora 32,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2009 às 18:34)

Boas tardes!

Temp mínima: *17.8 ºc*

Temp Máxima: *29.8 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *25.6 ºc*

Humidade: 47 %

Vento: NNW:12 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa 

Um belo dia de Verão... perdão de Outono...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Max: 33,0ºC

actualmente: 25,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2009 às 21:01)

Ainda registo 23,4º, para uma máxima de 25,7º. Ambiente morno, mais próprio de Julho/Agosto (teoricamente), do que de finais de Setembro.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2009 às 21:30)

Boa noite
Sigo com 21.8ºC, está uma noite muito agradável.
HR:47%
Pressão: 1020.0hPa
Brisa de NW.

Tmax.30.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 23:21)

Extremos do *João Soares*, dos últimos dias, em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia.

*Dia 20:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,7ºC*

*Dia 21:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *22,8ºC*

*Dia 22:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,3ºC*

*Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,6ºC*

---

Neste momento, 20,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Outro dia quente, ainda mais que o anterior. Nada mais a referir... infelizmente!

Registos do dia em Melgaço

Máxima  	30.5°C
Mínima  	14.0°C

Neste momento 20.1ºC... às 23:40, em finais de Setembro é obra!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2009 às 23:50)

Está de facto uma bela noite tropical..

Actual:

Temp: *22.6 ºc* ( pouco varia está muito estável) 

Vento: nulo ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 2 km/h de E)

Humidade: 44%

Pressão:1019.6 hpa

Amanhã deverá fazer ainda mais calor...


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Sigo com 20,2º, mais uma manhã sem vento e luminosa.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Min: 20,3ºC

actual: 33,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Por Rio Tinto está abafado (29,4º), vento fraco, nada de especial a assinalar.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.
Um verão tardio faz as delícias daqueles que tem sempre _saudades do verão que passou_.

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste (aparente). *26,5ºC* de temperatura

*Tmín*: *10,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *29,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Boa tarde, 


Temp mínima: *17.9 ºc*

Temp Máxima: *30.4 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *25.4 ºc*

Vento NW: 14 Km/h

Humidade:38 %

Pressão:1018.7 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Boa noite.

Muitas das noites do verão que esta semana findou, foram mais frescas a esta hora.
Neste momento estão *20,0ºC*, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento agora é fraco (a nulo).
*Um início de outono interessante para aqueles que querem o bom tempo "à perna".*






Esperemos que seja uma entrada de cordeiro neste outono para que tenha uma saída de leão (ou águia neste ano desportivo)


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Dia ainda mais quente que o de ontem, valha-nos as mínimas inferiores a 20ºC por senão...  
A mudança parece estar a aproximar-se, mas até ver....

Extremos do dia em Melgaço

Máxima  31.4°C
Mínima   15.6°C


Nete momento 21.0ºC


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo quente, com 20,2º, céu limpo e vento fraco. Um fim-de-semana de praia aproxima-se.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *19.4 ºc*

Actual: 

Temp: *23.8ºc*

Vento: ESE: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 41%

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa.

Mais um dia quente e sem mais história em perspectiva...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 10:30)

Extremos de Ontem do *João Soares*, em Canidelo:

Temperatura Mínima: *17,6ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *28,5ºC*

Às 22:50 eram registados 20,7ºC, com vento nulo.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Set 2009 às 12:44)

Min: 21,0ºC

actual: 32,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2009 às 13:31)

Muito quente o dia de hoje, já vou com *30.8 ºc*

Vento SE : 8 Km/h

Humidade: 38%

Pressão:1018.8 hpa


----------



## Skizzo (25 Set 2009 às 13:57)

sobe para os 34,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Em Rio Tinto, sigo com 31,2º.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Set 2009 às 22:34)

Max: 34,4ºC

actualmente: 26,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2009 às 22:59)

Boa noite, 

Dados  actuais:

Temp: *23.7 ºc* ( máxima de *31.1 ºc*)

Vento: ESE:2 Km/h

Humidade: 38%

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2009 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Um dia quente que chamava a uma praia tardia - infelizmente não posso por razões profissionais

Céu limpo (aqui e ali com alguns cirrus e pequeníssimos cumulos) e vento fraco a moderado - bom para os incêndios que foram sendo ateados

*Tmín*: *11,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *29,0ºC*

Ai chuva que aqui fazes falta - só espero que nos primeiros dias de outubro ela não apareça pois tenho a vindima marcada para esses dias...

*"O vinho é bom! Mas a água sendo fresca, pura e cristalina..........ahhhhhhhhh, nesse caso prefiro o vinho!"*  

.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de Hoje, por Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:

Temperatura Mínima: *18,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *29,1ºC*

---

Pelas 18:44, o João Soares registava 23,8ºC.

Desde então, a temperatura tem oscilado entre os 19ºC e os 23ºC.

Neste momento estão, por lá, 21,4ºC!


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Set 2009 às 05:18)

Noite de Ananases...noite de Verão...noite tropical...
Quando por volta da meia-noite chegou o vento Leste
e fez disparar a temperatura dos 17,5º de então para os 20,0º 
adivinhava-se uma noite assim.
Quantas noites de noites de Julho e Agosto gostavam de ser assim...
Pobre Outono assim invadido, descaracterizado...
Agora ,por aqui, para além do cheiro a giesta do vento leste ,
céu limpo e 22,1º...
Há  noites assim....


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 07:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Há  noites assim....



  E manhãs assim também, amigo nimboestrato...Continua o vento leste com força, registo 22,4º, vai ser sempre a subir.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2009 às 10:14)

Bons dias!

Noite tropical com mínima de *20.4 ºc*

Actual:

Temp:*23.9 ºc*

Vento E : 26 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento 34 Km/h de ESE às 06: 59 h)

Humidade: 39 %

Pressão: 1016.6 Hpa

Já cheira a fumo de mato queimado  a continuar assim vai subir bem... tempo estranho este em fins de Setembro... Algum dia vão ter  que ocorrer umas boas chuvadas para acabar com este pó todo


----------



## jose leça (26 Set 2009 às 10:38)

Bons Dias.

Mínima de 20,7ºC

Actual: 25,1ºC, vento moderado de Leste


----------



## vegastar (26 Set 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17.6ºC, mas pela alvorada já tinha 19.4ºC, fruto do nosso amigo vento leste.

Sigo com 24.3ºC e vento leste moderado. Vou agora para a praia, que deve estar melhor que quase todos os dias de Verão.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 10:46)

Pelo Aviz, a temperatura já subiu para os 24,1º, dia de verão.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 11:01)

Por Canidelo, temperatura mínima de *21,4ºC*!

Há cerca de 1h, por lá, a temperatura era de 23,8ºC e o vento soprava fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 11:45)

No Aviz sigo agora com 25,4º, o vento leste está a enfraquecer.


----------



## jose leça (26 Set 2009 às 13:25)

30,2ºC com 27% HR, vento fraco de Leste, céu limpo


----------



## Skizzo (26 Set 2009 às 15:10)

Min: 22,7ºC

Max: 34,2ºC, agora estão 33,4ºC


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 15:39)

Agora pela Madalena, pequena povoação do concelho de V.N.de Gaia, a cerca de 5 km de Canidelo (olá João Soares), registo 26,3º e 32% de HR.

Vento fraco, a nortada não se levantou, praia a condizer.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia a cheirar a queimado. Que cheiro que aqui vai...

O costume: céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE\E e quentinho.

*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *28,0ºC*
*Tactual*: *22,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 20:34)

Temperatura máxima de *29,1ºC* por Canidelo.

Às 19:29, por lá, eram registados 20,9ºC.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 21:23)

Boa noite. Registo ainda 23,4º, para uma máxima de 27,0º. Espectacular fim de Setembro, vamos amargar mais tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Até ao momento, temperatura mínima de *19,9ºC*, por Canidelo.

Há precisamente 1h, 20,6ºC era a temperatura que se registava.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Set 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite
Por aqui mais um dia de calor, com a max. a chegar aos 29.8ºC.
T.actual: 17.6ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1017.5hPa


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 00:20)

*Canidelo, Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *29,1ºC*

---

Neste momento, 18,0ºC.


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia. O vento leste só nos visitou um dia (ontem), hoje nada mexe, registo 19,1º para uma mínima de 18,7º, sem dúvida condições adquadas para o dia eleitoral.


----------



## vegastar (27 Set 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Dados de ontem:

Tmin: 17.6ºC
Tmax: 30.2ºC
Tmed: 23.1ºC

Na praia ontem foi um dia magnífico, especialmente até às 12:30 com o vento leste a entrar pelo mar dentro. Depois desta hora apareceu o cheiro a maresia a indicar que o vento tinha mudado de direcção para NW. Mas fraco a moderado, pelo que o dia continuou muito agradável.

Hoje o dia acordou com um mínima de 14.9ºC e vento nulo.

Agora sigo com 23.1ºC e o vento indeciso... provavelmente vai-se ficar pelo NW pela tarde. Céu limpo, com poeira em altitude.


----------



## Minho (27 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Melgaço

Noite um pouco mais fresca que as anteriores tendo-se registado um mínima de 13ºC. 

Neste momento 22ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Set 2009 às 14:12)

min: 20,2ºC

actual: 28,7ºC


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2009 às 14:49)

Boa tarde. Pela Madalena registo 23,2º e com HR nos 53º.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Igual ao litro...não se passa nada...igual a sempre...tudo na mesma...nem aquece nem arrefece...
Mais expressões podia juntar mas uma diz tudo: "tudo rigorosamente igual".

Sol, vento fraco e temperatura quente para final do mês de Setembro...há vários dias.

*Tmín*: *10,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *28,0ºC*
*Tactual*: *27,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Registo 21,0º, para uma máxima de 23,4º, hoje a brisa marítima refrescou o ambiente, algum nevoeiro sobre o mar, mas sem dúvida um agradável dia eleitoral.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Às 16:15, o *João Soares* relatava uma _nevoeirada_, com 20,5ºC!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Boa noite,  

Hoje dia foi mais fresco com a brisa marítima a entrar mais cedo.

Temp mínima: *17.4 ºc*

Temp Máxima: *26.1 ºc*

Actual:

Temp:*20.4ºc*

Vento: NW: 6 Km/h

Humidade:58 %

Pressão:1017.9 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (28 Set 2009 às 00:12)

Boa noite
Sigo com 17.0ºC.
HR:74%
Pressão: 1017.9hPa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 00:20)

*Extremos de Ontem, por Canidelo:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *23,3ºC*

Dia marcado por Nevoeiro e Neblina.

---

Actualmente, céu limpo e 17,0ºC.


----------



## Veterano (28 Set 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Regressou uma ligeira brisa de leste, suficiente para proporcionar os 20,6º que já registo. Céu limpo, leve bruma sobre o mar.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Set 2009 às 12:45)

Min: 20,7ºC (já é a 4a noite tropical consecutiva)

temp actual: 31,5ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 13:14)

Boa tarde, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *28.1 ºc* ( mínima de *18.5 ºc*)

Vento: ESE:14 Km/h

Humidade: 38 %

Pressão:1018 hpa.


----------



## vegastar (28 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Boa tarde,

Tmin: 14.7ºC
Tmax: 29.6ºC

Neste momento estão 27.8ºC e o céu está muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical. Para já nada de trovoadas.


----------



## rogers (28 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Aqui em Paços de Ferreira escureceu e temos trovoadas 
26ºc no momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 17:56)

rogers disse:


> Aqui em Paços de Ferreira escureceu e temos trovoadas
> 26ºc no momento.



Está a ficar muito escuro, grandes desenvolvimentos a Leste e NE... e estão a chegar bem ao litoral! O detector vai apitando.

Não tarda muito temos o céu tapado aqui no Porto

Já pode ser um bom indício para os próximos dias...

O céu para E há momentos:






Já ouvi um trovão muito abafado....


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Set 2009 às 18:14)

A Sueste de mim já há algo.






[/URL][/IMG]

No Sat24 é visível esta célula a sueste do Porto.
Bom pelo menos já dá para animar a vistinha
que isto cá pelo burgo tem sido cá uma tristeza nos últimos tempos.
Ouvi agora um trovão muito ao longe.
Veremos se a coisa se intensifica ou morrre à nascença ...


----------



## Astroamador (28 Set 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*

Ola a todos!
Aqui em Campo Alegre (Porto) acaba-se de ouvir um trovão  eheh
O céu está com uma cou "engraçada" e avistam-se belas nuvens.... a ver vamos


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Trovããããããããõoooo....

foi só um mas bem perto, não chove mas devem cair umas pingas....

ao tempo que não ouvia este som com esta clareza..... 

Actual:

Temp: *26.1 ºc* ( máxima de *30.2 ºc*)

Vento N: 11Km/h

Humidade:31 %

Pressão:1016.3 hpa

Edit: já pinga!


----------



## Astroamador (28 Set 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*







De salientar que estão cerca de 27ºC a esta hora


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Um aguaceiro interessante abateu-se aqui entre Penafiel e Lousada.
Tirei uma fotografia apontada a norte onde se vê uma cortina "espessa".
Houveram alguns relâmpagos a acompanhar.






Esperemos ter mais destas por cá - menos na 5ª feira em que tenho vindima...


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2009 às 21:13)

Por Braga dia mais abafado e desagradável que os anteriores. Muita nebulosidade durante a parte da tarde com vários Cbs a rondarem a cidade.


----------



## Veterano (28 Set 2009 às 22:20)

Pelo Aviz nem gota nem trovão. Ainda registo 22,4º, para uma máxima de 26,2º.

  Altas torres rondaram o meu território, mas a brisa marítima tratou-lhes da saúde! Que será preciso para que alguma coisa de realce aconteça?


----------



## Skizzo (28 Set 2009 às 22:48)

Max: 33,2ºC

actual: 25,4ºC


----------



## Iceberg (28 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Minho disse:


> Por Braga dia mais abafado e desagradável que os anteriores. Muita nebulosidade durante a parte da tarde com vários Cbs a rondarem a cidade.



Acrescentar apenas a esta informação que ainda chegaram a cair alguma gotas de chuva, escassas, por volta das 17h15/17h30, pelo menos no centro da cidade, mas que apenas serviram para sujar ainda mais de pó os automóveis; nem chegou a molhar o chão.

Os diversos pequenos focos de incêndio continuam a rondar a cidade, alguns bem perto, tornando este Setembro verdadeiramente estival por estas terras.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2009 às 23:46)

*Céu limpo*, *vento fraco* e *14,0ºC* de *temperatura*. Alguma *neblina* no ar e cheiro a queimado.
Não acumulei precipitação em casa mas verifiquei um bom aguaceiro entre Lousada e Penafiel como mostra a imagem que postei pela tarde.

*Tmín*: *10,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *27,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2009 às 00:27)

Boa noite 
Por aqui só deu para alegrar a vista, com um CB a NE de Aveiro.
Neste momento 17.3ºC.
HR: 68%
Pressão: 1015.8hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2009 às 02:43)

Por aqui mais um dia de Verão (máxima a rondar os trinta) e agora mais uma noite de Verão ( céu limpo,
ligeira brisa de Leste e ainda 20.6º ). 
A fazer inveja a muitos dias e noites  de Verão.
Alguma animação vespertina entrou no cardápio.
Houve até um trovão. Mas   os  Cbs avistados 
depressa foram reciclados e o que chegou a prometer,
esfumou-se logo no virar da esquina.
E não foi por causa da nortada que tem estado ausentada...
Por aqui é Verão como em muito Verão não o foi...
Por aqui, numa das melhores sucessões de dias  deste Verão,
estará  amanhã  equacionada  mais alguma animação.
É mais para o centro e sul, mais para o interior, eu sei.
Mas quantas surpresas já ocorreram que consubstanciam este fervilhar 
de algo poder ocorrer? Quantas? 
Quando não existe a  certeza , porque não a surpresa ?


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Manhã sem vento, registo 19,8º, céu limpo, ambiente tranquilo. Vamos aguardar pelos desenvolvimentos vespertinos.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia
Mais um dia com céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## JPNunes (29 Set 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Aqui por Oliveira de Azeméis mais um dia soalheiro, igual aos últimos 10, 11 dias, não sei! Já lhe perdi a conta!  

De referir que ontem a neblusidade que se formou praticamente não se estendeu ao centro litoral do Distrito de Aveiro


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 10:16)

O dia começou com céu limpo e ligeiramente fresco mas agora é sempre a aquecer...
Uma *Tmín* de *12,0ºC*

O IM não dá animação para a nossa zona mas ontem também não dava e foi o que se viu.
Estive a ver agora o sat24 e é interessante a circulação atmosférica a esta hora. Se o padrão se mantiver poderemos ter alguma surpresa pela tarde.
A circulação de leste que se faz do mediterrâneo para o interior da península pode levar à formação ao final da tarde de células no eixo montanhoso entre o Montemuro e o Gerês. Esperemos que o padrão se mantenha...

sat24


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 10:21)

JPNunes disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui por Oliveira de Azeméis (




Ora mais um novato por cá...bem vindo a este cantinho. Quantos mais melhor!


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2009 às 10:26)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *19.4 ºc*

Para já céu limpo e alguma bruma..concordo com o Aristocrata, penso que hoje e amanhã há boas condições para se formar algo mais consistente.Ontem já ameaçou por estas bandas, cairam umas pingas ( acumulando 12 pingas grossas no funil de entrada do pluviómetro, e duas delas já apresentavam escorrimento...)... não estava nada previsto pelo IM.Vamos aguardar pela tarde..

Dados actuais:

Temp: *25.2 ºc*

Vento: ENE:11 Km/h

Humidade: 45%

Pressão:1016.9 Hpa.


----------



## vegastar (29 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi um pouco mais alta: 16.2ºC

Para já em termos de calor o dia promete. A temperatura actual é de 25.4ºC e o vento é de leste fraco a moderado. Há alguns cirrus.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Set 2009 às 13:30)

Min: 21,2ºC (5a cons.)

actual: 32,6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2009 às 14:29)

JPNunes disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui por Oliveira de Azeméis mais um dia soalheiro, igual aos últimos 10, 11 dias, não sei! Já lhe perdi a conta!
> 
> De referir que ontem a neblusidade que se formou praticamente não se estendeu ao centro litoral do Distrito de Aveiro



Muito bem-vindo JPNunes Toca a participar
Passa pelo tópico das apresentações, para a comunidade ficar a conhecer-te melhor .
Por aqui céu com muita nebulosidade alta.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2009 às 14:37)

Por aqui , continuamos à espera de Godot...ou não.
Enquanto tal acontece, ou não,
P.Rubras era às 14 horas ,Capital  Ibérica do calor (dentro da rede oficial)






[/URL][/IMG]

Não há células em desenvolvimento e as prespectivas de trovoada
estão agendadas para as calendas, ou não,
mas resta-nos este Verão desmesurado livre de nortadas e com
máximas a rondar os 30º há um bom par de dias...
Não se pode ter tudo....


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.
Céu com cirros e uma ou outra nuvem média. Vento fraco a moderado (padrão irregular).
Temperatura actual: *25,5ºC*

Nota-se ao longe, na fronteira entre o Douro litoral\Minho e Trás os Montes algum desenvolvimento de nebulosidade - um ou outro desenvolvimento mais vertical - não sei se poderá formar células mais pesadas mas é aguardar...as imagens de satélite mostram uma mancha aparentemente interessante a começar a entrar em Trás os Montes e Beira Interior, sempre no sentido E\SE, proveniente do interior da península - durante a manhã levou forte actividade eléctrica à costa mediterrânica
Última imagem sat24:


----------



## JPNunes (29 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Oliveira de Azeméis, continua na zona de RELAX... Nada se passa. 
Uns cirrus e uma pequena célula a formar-se no interior, que no máximo só tapará o sol nesta zona


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Neste tranquilo Litoral Norte, registo 24,0º, para uma máxima de 26,6º, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, vento fraco, não se passa mesmo nada, pelos vistos fica tudo aí pelo Sul, aproveitem pessoal...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 19:52)

O FLOP anda aí...
Trovoada, trovoada...trovoada onde andas tu?
Certamente não estarás por aqui...

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e apenas isso. Tristeza pá!

A desanimação chegou em lugar da animação...assim só me resta o meu BENFICA para me dar alegrias


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2009 às 20:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> A desanimação chegou em lugar da animação...assim só me resta o meu BENFICA para me dar alegrias



  O Benfica sempre foi o clube do povo, não da Aristocracia. Não existe aqui uma contradição, amigo Aristocrata, ou os tempos já não são o que eram?

  Dito doutra forma: quem não tem cão, caça com o gato.

  Agora a sério: nos tempos que correm, a alegria é algo que devemos acarinhar, tão rara se tornou, e desde que não prejudique o próximo, vamos procurá-la, mesmo na forma de um clube de futebol...


----------



## Stinger (29 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Portoooooo


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 21:29)

Vamos ver se amanhã teremos bom tempo para os lados do PORTO.
5ª feira esperemos ter bom tempo para os lados de BENFICA, ALVALADE e na Madeira pois ainda é terreno NACIONAL.

A *Tmáx* foi de *26,5ºC*
*Tmín*: *12,5ºC*
A *temperatura actual* é de *18,0ºC* - agradável a noite


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2009 às 21:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vamos ver se amanhã teremos bom tempo para os lados do PORTO.
> 5ª feira esperemos ter bom tempo para os lados de BENFICA, ALVALADE e na Madeira pois ainda é terreno NACIONAL.



  E que chova e troveje para o lado dos seus respectivos adversários...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Set 2009 às 21:53)

Max: 33,7ºC

actual: 24,3ºC


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Pois eu espero é que o Anticiclone perca... por xinco a xero! 

Bem por Braga o dia basicamente igual ao de ontem, com menos nebulosidade...



Extremos em Melgaço

Máxima  	28.9°C
Mínima  	16.0°C

Neste momento: 19.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2009 às 23:04)

Boas noites!

Dados actuais:

Temp:*21.3ºc* (máxima de *29.7 ºc* )

Vento nulo.

Humidade:46%

Pressão 1014.6hpa

Dia marcado por nebulosidade alta vinda de Leste...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 23:49)

*Extremos de Hoje, por Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *28,9ºC*

---

Actualmente, por lá, estão 20,0ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2009 às 00:33)

Boa noite
Sigo com 19.9ºC.
HR: 60%
Pressão: 1014.8hPa


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Registo 20,3º, mas hoje o céu está encoberto, vento fraco, será que a  está a chegar?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 10:58)

Veterano disse:


> ...será que a  está a chegar?



Efectivamente chegou...pelas 10 da matina - mas arrisco a dizer que antes de chegar já partiu. Uma chuviscada > pingas médias < mas que me deixaram apenas uma ténue presença no pluviómetro. Acho que o total acumulado foi de 0,1mm (isto é que é uma resolução!)
O céu permanece encoberto, o vento ausente.

*Temp. actual*: *19,5ºC*
*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Bons dias, 

por aqui céu encoberto mas  nem pinga nem deixa pingar....penso que vamos andar neste faz que chove... talvez no próximo Domingo com a chegada de uma frente de actividade ainda por revelar caia algo mais apreciável por estas bandas...

Dados actuais:

Temp: *23.0ºc* ( mínima de *19.4 ºc*)

Vento: SSE: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 61%

Pressão:1015.8 hpa.

Tempo abafado e deverá ficar mais ainda durante a tarde....


----------



## vegastar (30 Set 2009 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

O dia nasceu encoberto, e talvez por isso a mínima tenha sido mais alta que nos dias anteriores: 18.5ºC.

Por agora sigo com 25.6ºC, HR 57% e o céu continua encoberto. O dia começou com vento Leste, mas gradualmente tem virado para Oeste.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2009 às 14:45)

Boa tarde
Estive de manhã no Porto e vi uns pingos, nada que desse para contabilizar 

Hoje estou com uma pequena esperança que algo aconteça, sei que não deveria estar, mas...


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 18:56)

Por agora ainda 23,2º, para uma máxima de 24,7º. Chuva, morrinha, alguns pingos, nada disso vi hoje entre o Aviz e Rio Tinto.

 Talvez há pouco, no Dragão, alguma "chuva" de casse-tête sobre os adeptos do Atlético de Madrid, mas muito localizada, não chegou sequer a molhar o chão.

 Com vento quase nulo e muita humidade no ar, céu meio encoberto por nuvens altas, cocktail pouco agradável, mas enfim, aguardemos melhores dias...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Out 2009 às 00:08)

Pelo centro também nada de chuva nem morrinha, aliás, o céu nem esteve totalmente encoberto.

Min: 20,6ºC
Max: 26,0ºC

actual: 21,1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Boa noite
Hoje foi mais um dia em que nada aconteceu, que saudades de uma bela tarde de chuva e um ventinho
Sigo com 17.8ºC.
Brisa de NW.
Pressão: 1017.1hPa
HR:80%


----------

